# chocolate apbt?



## datguy83p (Feb 23, 2009)

I know its just a color but are chocolate pits more rare than blues?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

eh neither are rare to be honest with you. The chocolate color has been around forever.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Neither are anything close to rare, but I think chocolates are less common than blue because blue is one of the most common seen colors around.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Blue has been a fad color for awhile now, but that doesn't make chocolates rare. They just aren't being as mass produced by BYBs...

There are no rare colors in APBTs IMO.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Blue is not by any means rare

You might not see chocolate everywhere like you do blue, this would be the same as several other colors. It is because they are not being as massed produced like blue.

I have a chocolate dog, it is not rare.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i love chocolate...yummy.....


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

i heard this by a person who use to work for the HSUS and the average pitbull they look for is brown or red with a rednose! i dont think they are rare but like said before its not a popular color like blue so they are not being mass produced.


----------



## Dave I. (Jun 10, 2009)

Funny about the blues. Where I live I have only seen one other blue and that was about 4 years ago and whenever someone sees my pup they say they have never saw a blue before. I guess it just depends where you are from.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

That is a good point Dave


----------



## datguy83p (Feb 23, 2009)

i stay in the south georiga, north flordia area and i own a chocolate pit.......but i have only seen one other chocolate pit


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

I use to have a chocolate & white female, not so rare.
I agree, depends where you are I would assume.


----------



## PBGoodDogs (Feb 1, 2009)

Abby is chocolate also. Gets mixed up for a lab constantly. I'm even contemplating having a DNA run on her to find out what else she has in her. 

But I digress.


----------



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Blue has been a fad color for awhile now, but that doesn't make chocolates rare. They just aren't being as mass produced by BYBs...
> 
> There are no rare colors in APBTs IMO.


Totally agree with you on this one Patch.....The dog could have a high rear, easty westy, he could be S***!!! as long as the f****** is BLUE!!!!! it's your money maker.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

PBGoodDogs said:


> Abby is chocolate also. Gets mixed up for a lab constantly. I'm even contemplating having a DNA run on her to find out what else she has in her.
> 
> But I digress.


None of the DNA test available actually tell you what you dog is. They have done DNA on purebred dogs and don't even get anything close to an accurate reading.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I love the chocolate coloring. The color that I have never seen in person, only on the internet... and only on a few dogs was a Tri Color or a black and tan. I did see a black and tan Bull Terrier in person once.


----------



## PBGoodDogs (Feb 1, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> None of the DNA test available actually tell you what you dog is. They have done DNA on purebred dogs and don't even get anything close to an accurate reading.


Really. I did not know that. Kind of a bummer, because I'm awfully curious.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

PBGoodDogs said:


> Really. I did not know that. Kind of a bummer, because I'm awfully curious.


Here watch this one. This is a CH Amstaff that did the DNA testing. Click on the movie and go to youtube to watch it, they are having issues with videos playing on forums for some reason. 





The only DNA testing that is accurate is when you have a litter from DNA profiled parents. But that doesn't go by breed it goes by parentage.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I love that video.


----------

